# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Tài Liệu Hướng Dẫn Autocad Mechanical 2014

## laodai

Phần mềm Autocad là phần mềm không thể thiếu cho hầu hết các công việc thiết kế kỹ thuật nào, với phiên bản cao hơn, người dùng còn được sử dụng sẵn thư viện chi tiết có sẵn, do đó khỏi mất thời gian tự thiết kế lại. Ngoài ra còn hỗ trợ trích xuất bản vẽ tốt hơn.
Đây là tài liệu gói gọn hêt mọi thứ cần có của phần mềm, dù bạn đã biết sử dụng autocad hay chưa đều có thể sử dụng nó, hãy khám phá các tính năng của phần mềm autocad mechanical một cách nhanh chóng nào.
Không chỉ học về phần mềm, người học còn học về các
Giới thiệu AutoCAD Mechanical
CAD là chữ viết tắt của Computer Aided Design – Vẽ thiết kế có sự trợ giúp của máy tính. Phần mềm CAD đầu tiên là Sketchpad xuất hiện vào năm 1962 được viết bởi Ivan Sutherland thuộc trường kỹ thuật Massachusetts.
Sử dụng phần mềm CAD ta có thể vẽ thiết kế các bản vẽ hai chiều (2D – chức năng Drafting), thiết kế mô hình 3 chiều (3D – chức năng Modeling), tính toán kết cấu bằng phương pháp phần tử hữu hạn (FEA – chức năng Analysis).
Các phần mềm CAD có ba đặc điểm nổi bật sau:
Chính xác
- Năng suất cao nhờ các lệnh sao chép (thực hiện bản vẽ nhanh) Dễ dàng trao đổi dữ liệu với các phần mềm khác
Phần mềm AutoCAD Mechanical là một trong ba phần mềm của hãng Autodesk, một hãng được đánh giá là hàng đầu trên thế giới ừong việc viết phần mềm CAD



*XEM CHI TIẾT SẢN PHẦM: Tài liệu Autocad mechanical 2014*

----------

